# Frozen Blastocysts



## karen1 (May 17, 2005)

Hi, does anyone have any experience with frozen blastocysts?

I have 7 frosties and Im looking at doing FET in July, but Ive never heard of anyone doing FET with frozen blasts. Would be grateful for any info you can give me.

Thanks

Karen


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Karen .......

We did frozen blasts & im now 24 weeks preg with twins !! .........

What have the clinic advised you ??...... we had 15 frozen embrios & they took 12 out to get 2 to put back ...... i must admit i felt more positive going for blasts as when they put them back they told me they were 'fabulous'....... & of course im going to be more positive as i had such a good out come ......

If i can help anymore just let me know .......

GOOD LUCK whatever you decide 

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

I've got three blastocysts on ice and started down regging on Monday for my first FET.  Hopefully we'll be able to put two back and keep one on ice  .  My Consultant said I had a 50/50 chance with them as they were great quality.

Will let you know how it goes!  Have you got 7 blastocysts frozen?

Mustard
x


----------



## karen1 (May 17, 2005)

Hi Mustard and Hope, thank you for your replies.

I have 7 frozen at blastocyst at AV in Moscow.  The clinic won't treat me until my ds is a year old, which will be in July. I had treatment with donor eggs as my eggs aren't any good.   They put two embryos back and I got pg with ds   The embryos that got to blastocyst were frozen.  

Its so nice to speak to people that have had experience with frozen blasts as most people have their embryos frozen before this stage.  I don't know what the pros/cons of taking them to blast before freezing are.  Does anyone know

Mustard, good luck with treatment, let me know how you get on. Will keep everything crossed for you.  Sending you lots of  

Hope, congratulations!  One of each is fantastic. 

Karen xx


----------



## lukes (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi I have exactly the same question as Karen.  We have three frozen blasts? Anyone know about the merits or other wise of frozen blasts? Lukes


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

We have 3 frozen blasts too. Our clinic told us there was a 20% live birth rate with them...which doesn't sound too great to me considering it's 40-50% for fresh blasts...

Good luck Mustard with your cycle   

Anyone else with any info?


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone
I have 3 blasts in the freezer too and am on the pill waiting to d/r.  I was told that blasts are that little bit stronger as they have got over a difficult and delicate hurdle, therefore, the chances are slightly higher.  I've been told we have a 59% chance. 
Good luck to all    
Lesley x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi there,
Although when blasts are frozen they are a little bit stronger as they have clearly survived to the day5 point, because they are a more 'complex structure' this can, in some cases, mean they are more 'vulnerable' in the actual defrosting process. This is what we were told. Personally speaking I would be very positive if we had had 7 blasties for FET, so wishing you the very best of luck with them in July Karen!
Mikeygirl x


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi all

I have 10 little blasts frozen and have no idea on sucess rates for these compared with 2/3day old frosties ....  does anyone know if they defrost all your frosties at once or just a few

good luck girlies!
Love
Marie x


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Churchill

My clinic have said they'll defrost two of the three for transfer, if they both survive they'll keep the third for another go.  If only one of the two survives they'll defrost the third then to still put back two. IYSWIM  .  Sorry that sounds more  complicated than I think it really is  

Mustard
x


----------



## Shopgirl (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Karen

Annie here. I just read your question posted some time ago about FET and blastocysts transfers etc. Yesterday our consultant gave us the option of FET + or - going for blastocysts transfer. It sounds like it should be something we should consider- to find out if any of our remaining 8 frosties would be viable rather than in my eyes wasting the next year repeating FET time and time again with potentially no success. Please can I ask you if you found out any usesful information or if anyone had any success with the blastocyst method from frozen embryos

Thanks

Annie


----------

